# what lights do i need to grow plants in viv?



## ralphsvivariums (Dec 15, 2009)

do you need certain lights to grow plants in a vivarium or would a uva/uvb tube light be fine for the job?


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

i use exo terra 2.0 and dartfrogs delux t5 lighting and get great growth :2thumb:


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

I asked this not long ago, you basicly have the choice of the exo terra 2.0 bulbs (works well with a 5.0 aswell I hear), a plant growth flourescent tube such as from Arcadia, or a higher wattage compact flourescent bulb (basicly a house hold energy saving bulb).... or any mix of the above!

I tried to get a definitive answer aswell but it just doesnt seem to be out there... just alot of personal experiences and opinions lol! 

Here is the thread I made anyway: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/690787-best-plant-lights.html


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello, I wrote a whole feature in P.R.K last year about this very topic, back issues are available.

U.v lamps can burn leaves and the generally hot closed environment can't help either. Arcadia have just launched a brand new high output T5 plant growth lamp, this when used with a u.v emitting lamp offsets the burn by forcing photosynthesis.

Spikebrit on here is very knowledgeable about this subject also, I enclose a link to both u.v and gro lamps

Any questions welcome

John courteney-smith. Arcadia products "light for life"!

Arcadia the leaders in pet-care lighting technology - D3 Reptile T5 Lamp

Arcadia the leaders in pet-care lighting technology - T5 Original Tropical Pro






ralphsvivariums said:


> do you need certain lights to grow plants in a vivarium or would a uva/uvb tube light be fine for the job?


----------



## ralphsvivariums (Dec 15, 2009)

thank you lovely people for your help:2thumb:


----------

